# South Africa - Transnet Freight Rail Locomotive procurement programme



## HigerBigger (Aug 11, 2008)

On 23 July 2012 Transnet Freight Rail - the railway division of Transnet Limited - launched 2 tenders for the supply of new locomotives. The following will be procured under these tenders for freight operations to replace some old locomotives and the expand the capacity of the rail:

Tender 1 - 599 Dual Voltage Electric locomotives - these locomotives must be able to run under both the 25KV AC lines as well as the 3KV DC lines. All of these locomotives will be narrow gauge locomotives as the South African gauge is only 1067mm (3 feet 6 inches). The locomotives must have a local South African content of more than 60% and delivery will commence in the Transnet Financial Year 2014/15 with 65 units, thereafter 130 per year increasing to 144 locomotives in 2018/19

Tender 2 - 465 Diesel Electric Locomotives - Assembly must take place in South Africa and local content must be more than 55%. Delivery will start in the Transnet financial year 2013/14 at a rate of 100 locomotives per year with the final 65 locomotives to be delivered in 2017/18.

Both tenders above close on 2 October 2012.

Over and above the 1064 locomotives in the two tenders above, an additional 132 Dual Voltage Electric locomotives for the Coal Heavy Haul line, 32 50KV AC locomotives for the Iron Ore line and 3 more Diesel locomotives for the Iron Ore line was ordered. Earlier the current order for the delivery of Diesel Electric locomotives was already expanded from 100 to 143 that is being built by GE in Pretoria.


----------

